# best archive storage media?



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

What is the best media to use if I want to store large amounts of data to keep forever? Hard drives eventually die. I was thinking about using Blu-Ray Discs, since they hold 25-50GB of data. Does that seem like a good choice for archive media? Is there any risk of the data being erased or corrupted? What other options are there?


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

It is my understanding that even disks can deteriate over time and need to be redone once in a while.
Vicks


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Media life can be as short as 2years 
also media changes - try and find some 8" or 51/4" floppy drives http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Floppy_disk - so you will need to update the archive to new hardware media as the old hardware is discontinued


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

etaf said:


> Media life can be as short as 2years
> also media changes - try and find some 8" or 51/4" floppy drives http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Floppy_disk - so you will need to update the archive to new hardware media as the old hardware is discontinued


I used 5 1/4" floppies in my Commodore 64 computer :up:

I know I'll have to update it over time as technologies change (or maybe not, I'm thinking of getting an external USB BD drive, so only need to change it if USB ever dies), I'm just wondering how safe BD is for data archive? Because I've read some reviews on Amazon.com about BD discs losing data after being recorded to! :down:

Does anyone have any experience with those types of discs?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

this might be worth a read and has an update this year at the end of the page
http://adterrasperaspera.com/blog/2006/10/30/how-to-choose-cddvd-archival-media


----------



## Softsquatch (Nov 11, 2010)

I'd suggest just getting an external. 1TB of space cost cheaper than 500gbs now a days. If you need help finding them just let me know.


----------

